# Hot Tube cigar smoking - how to?



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

I searched but did not find. Can someone help with Hot Tub smoking? It is getting colder up in Michigan and I know some of you do this and I have questions?

Do you smoke smaller smokes or sit in the tub for an hour plus?

Where do you keep your accessories, lighter, ashtray, drinks and such?

Do you end up ashing in the water by accident? Issues with water quality?

Looking for the wisdom of the group before I take the plunge so to speak.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahhhhh...something I used to do all the time when I lived in Indianapolis and Kansas City. Ensure you have a good size ashtray and something surrounding the Hot Tub that is at the same height. I used to keep the tray right behind me...on one side or the other and just lean back and keep your cigar sitting on the ashtray unless you are taking a draw. Remember drinking alcohol can be dangerous when in a hot tub...not a great idea.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Whenever I have smoked in a hot tub I have used smaller sticks. Remember, when drinking in the hot tub there are two dangers: (1) The obvious health issues; and (2) dropping your cigar in the water (which I have done on more than one occasion).

BTW, I am extremely jealous. I wish I had a hot tub....


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I forgot about this. This is the best time of the year to do so. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ahhh, Hot *Tub* cigar smoking ! I read the title of your post and was intrigued....i thought there was some new way of smoking cigars that I was not aware of :ask:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Darn it. Now I need to find the edit button.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, I can not find an edit button for the first post, can a mod fix this? Or is there a way for me to change it?

Idiot.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I smoked once in a hot tub, been saving my pennies for one ever since. I want one in my backyard, maybe one day!


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

My friends and I smoke in my hot tub all the time. We cut and light up before we get in. My tub sits on a concrete pad so I just let the ash fall on it. I have had the ash fall in the water a number of times with no ill effect on the water. Luckily, the ash tends to hold together well and if you're quick enough you can scoop most of it out onto the ground. We've also spilled mucho booze in the tub as well...but that's another story.

I prefer a robusto size smoke that isn't terribly expensive in case something happens. If you're going try to keep an ashtray on the edge of the tub, make sure it isn't made of glass and be prepared to clean should you accidentally knock it into the tub or on the ground. Putting it on a stand about the same height of the tub is best.

I also try to hold it over the side of the tub while it's in my hand. There is a lot of water evaporating up from the tub that sometimes causes burn issues.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Question for hot tub owners, I was going to get one but it gets so damn cold in Minnesota.. I am wondering about the cost of keeping it heated..


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Ok, I can not find an edit button for the first post, can a mod fix this? Or is there a way for me to change it?
> 
> Idiot.


Just leave it. Who knows, more people might be drawn to the post purely out of curiosity ! You might have even started a new trend...."I hot tube smoked a nicely aged Cohiba last night. It was awesome" LOL !


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> Just leave it. Who knows, more people might be drawn to the post purely out of curiosity ! You might have even started a new trend...."I hot tube smoked a nicely aged Cohiba last night. It was awesome" LOL !


"I dont always smoke cigars, but when I do, I hot tube smoke them."
:lol:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gary,, nice helpful comments on hot tub but you stole my name. I might have to sue
that 5 vegas miami is always nice


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I too was trying to figure out the hot tube tie. Lol. Its all good.

I only did this once. Glass of champagne and a cigar. I ashed on the ground, and often to help keep it out if the spa.... but if it goes in the water....that's what the filter is for.... I cut and lit before going in. I left my torch in the house and took a big and a book of mathces with me, and placed it on the table next to the spa... just in case i needed a relight.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Tony,

Experienced this for the first time this last weekend and it won't be my last! Inlaws said "ash won't hurt anything" All the while I'm thinking I won't ash in the tub.....well I did and within minutes you couldn't tell. Nice way to relax!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I find that I keep one hand (smoking hand) out of the water and get in and out as needed and havent had any problems. I have heard the the stinky ashtrays float in the water not sure if it would be a good place to rest your cigar while in float mode but if someone has a stinky and wants to try it Ill let you know where to send the ashtray and cigars.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

We dont have a hot tub but I too saw the title & thought there must be a new You tube or something that was all fine ladies smoking. Dammit, I actually wish this thread WAS about that now. LOL ound::focus:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

You and me both Warren


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sheesh, evidently everyone on this thread, named "Warren" IS a pervert! LMAO!

Just a couple of thoughts regarding smoking in a Hot TUB (Tub, guys, NOT "tube"):

1) If it's not your tub, DO NOT ASH in it! That's just not cricket! In the end, it really won't hurt anything, but you don't want to upset the natives.

2) Portage all your own accessories. You will need a cutter, a lighter and your own ashtray. You will need to keep your cigar held as far away from that evaporating cauldron as you possibly can! It's gonna go out! It's just a matter of WHEN.

3) Keep your cigar hand dry at all times. I know, I know, that doubles the duty for your free hand, and there's a LOT going on under the water. Man-up! You're a cigar smoker! Learn to multi-task and train your hold-hand to be independent. The ladies will eventually admire your seemingly stoic restraint!

Good luck and happy bubbles!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

And from what I'm seeing, Don's celebrating his crowning by running around naked & posting in every bloody thread. :fencing:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Are we hitting a little close to home Don? Your middle name isnt Warren is it?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Are we hitting a little close to home Don? Your middle name isnt Warren is it?


LMAO. Careful there Warren, I'm being insolent apparently.:chk:r


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sheesh, evidently everyone on this thread, named "Warren" IS a pervert! LMAO!
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts regarding smoking in a Hot TUB (Tub, guys, NOT "tube"):
> 
> ...


:rofl: hilarious .... yet informative. Lol. Good showmanship on that one!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Dont forget water wings for your gar.

I actually didnt have much problem with the steam coming off the tub when I did it the last time. ~75* temp difference water to air there was so much steam you couldnt tell I was smoking except for the smell.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Do setup a tub side table/stand for a towel, ashtray, lighter and drink of choice.

The ashtray is necessary because holding your hand up and out of the water gets painful after a while as the blood drains out over the course of an hour + (in my case). The towel will allow you to dry your hands before picking up that cigar. The lighter is to light you farts (you know what the lighters for). The drink is for enjoyment of the whole hot tub experience. I’ve been in my tub when my wine has actually frozen into a nice slushy.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Are we hitting a little close to home Don? Your middle name isnt Warren is it?


Wait a minute... that's not in my profile!

...is it?


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I will have to look Don. 

Back to tony and updates what did you smoke and problems etc.

Dont tell us that the hot tub froze over already.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, no hot tub, but I do have a bath tub and I enjoy smoking in it  I'm a bit envious of all these hot tub owners.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

brooksbrosracing said:


> Well, no hot tub, but I do have a bath tub and I enjoy smoking in it  I'm a bit envious of all these hot tub owners.


Ditto
Every vacation I go all out if possible and rent a house with one, like the Oregon coast waterfront, nothing nicer than smoking and watching the waves.

Oh with a lady of course, I have yet to find one that smokes cigars, I have had one friend try a petite corona and she liked it but is a non smoker so would never do it regular like. Dammit LOL


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

Fun discussion and some good information as well.

I decided to try a small Tatuaje, petite something or other. We have a cart on wheels that I put my ashtray, cutter, lighters, drink and towel on then wheeled it over next to the hot tub. I then went and got my suit on and headed out. 

IT WAS GREAT.

I do not know why I was apprehensive about this, I thought I would get to hot staying in the hot tub that long but did not. I thought ashes would fall in the spa, they did not. I thought the cigar would get all wet, but with a towel to dry my hand it was all good. My wife and son joined me for a little bit and they did not enjoy the smell swirling around the spa but they were not that put off by it. 

My wife snapped a picture of me and if it does not come off as a whale perched in a bucket I will post a picture this weekend.

So I think I have a new place to enjoy cigars as the weather gets colder and colder in Michigan.

Thanks again to all of you.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a tall bar type table next to mine about same height with an ash tray and my lighter and a dry towel. I'd light b4 getting in. The towels nice to have if u set it down and get your hand wet. Lighter for touch ups. I'd hold my stick slightly over the edge when not puffing. I smoked everything from black n milds to churchhills


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You must have used a backhoe to did this fossil up...


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ahhh, what the heck. Isn't hurting anybody yet (I think)???? I'd limit myself to one cigar and one tub at a time. Ladies are limited by your abilities to huddle sweeties.....


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

c2000 said:


> You must have used a backhoe to did this fossil up...
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


That was pretty funny I didn't realize how old it was when I posted lol


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey I was just pulling your chain a bit..By the way welcome to the forum..I've been here since 2003 and its as good as it gets.........

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Its all good jerry! I got a good laugh outta it. I'm a car salesman so I have a great sense of humor


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

This thread keeps making me think of James Brown singing "Hot Tube".


----------

